# I need a hug



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just need a hug, :smcry: I lost my dad three years ago yesterday :smcry: (my youngest daughters birthday), my kids were here yesterday and I set aside my sadness so I could celebrate my daughters 30th Birthday, they didn't remember and my husband didn't either :smcry: I am really having a hard time today, :smcry: I really miss that unconditional love my dad gave me. I miss him so. :smcry: I would give anything to hear his voice he wasn't one to share many feelings but in his last few years he would always tell me "I lova lova you", :smcry: I miss him so :smcry: 
I know I can always come here and get a hug :smcry:, thanks for being here for me


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I'm sorry you are going through some rough times.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

big hugs to you.. :grouphug: i'm so sorry. :grouphug: i sympathize. 
i lost my dad march of 03 at the age of 52. we were extremely close, we talked each and every day and we visited at least once a week. i still feel lost with out him.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww Paula I'm so sorry. Hug sweet Matilda close I know she'll help. Hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh sweetie I am so sorry you are having to go through this. It seems to me that you may had been with your dad like I am with mine. Very close. I can not imagine my life without my dad in it. Please know that you are in my thoughts during this time. I know that the holidays are the hardest and with his angel date right in the middle that has to make it so much harder. Again I am sorry.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so sorry that you are in such emotional pain. 

:grouphug: 

Hope with time you can feel less pain and only recall all the love for your Dad.

God bless and keep you,
Melanie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, I am so sorry you're missing your dad so much. I can't even begin to imagine losing my dad. Here I sit living with my head in the sand, my dad is in his 80's - but he's so healthy...and he's always been right here for me that I can't possibly imagine the pain a loss like that could bring. No, I don't even want to think about it.

Please think of the good times the two of you had, maybe it would make you smile. Wish we could do something to make it better.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

[attachment=30106:bigjhug.jpg]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paula you can always count on me for big hug :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I am so sorry you are feeling so sad, I know how difficult it is this time of year when we miss loved ones who are no longer with us, but your dad is there with you in spirit and I am sure he wouldn't want you to be sad :grouphug: 
[attachment=30108:th_hugsrose.gif]


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Aw Paula, you're right -- you can always come here for :grouphug: . It sounds like you had such a special relationship with your father. I bet he wouldn't want his girl to be sad thinking about him. That's what I try to remind myself about my father, whom I lost less than a year ago. This is my first holiday season without him. It's hard. REAL hard.

Here's a big bear hug for you my friend ...
.
[attachment=30111:Hug.gif]


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm sorry you feel so sad!! We love you and here is your BIG BEAR HUG from dusty and I. :grouphug: 
Feel Better SOOON!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug: Not just 'a hug' but lots of :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh Paula, you were so blessed to have had a Dad who loved you unconditionally! There's something about the holidays that makes us miss and long for the loved ones we've lost, then it's even harder when their the anniversary date of their passing is close to the holidays. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I am so sorry for you pain and hugs are sent your way. I know what it feels like, I lost my dad on Christmas Eve in 1989 and it still seems like yesterday.

Yes, I miss him terribly and I talk to him all the time. I have my memories and although I can't physically touch him, I know he hears me. Please remember the good things and talk to him, he hears you, trust me on this one.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hugs and wonderful thoughts of your Dad will help you. Consider hugs from us on their way and some warm puppy kisses too.

Bob, Marsha and Jack, Oz and Chase


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:grouphug: Paula I am so very sorry for the loss you are feeling . Sending many hugs :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hugs to you. I lost my dad this time of year five years ago so I know
how you feel.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula my heart goes out to you. I know what it is like to lose a daddy.
[attachment=30116:big_hugs.gif]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, I totally understand how you feel. Losing a parent is devastating. My heart goes out to you....

[attachment=30118:doggy_hugs.JPG]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

many many Joe hugs for you :grouphug: losing my dad is still unreal for me, we may not truely feel the pain of each others loss but I do know we need the same love to heal our hearts, much love to you and those of us who have lost :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Big hugs to you and yours.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

:grouphug: Hugs To You :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Just sending more hugs to you so that you know that I am thinking of you.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:







:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Paula, I'm sending you a big cyberspace hug! I'm so glad that you have a forum like this one to express your feelings. It sounds like you and your dad had a wonderful relationship and you know that you are blessed. Those of us who are fortunate to have parents still with us sometimes need a reminder to treasure our moms and dads. Thank you Paula for that reminder. With all of us living under one roof, I've felt an occassional twinge of impatience with my parents this weekend. This thread reminds me to be thankful because they won't always be here........


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Big Hugs to you Paula...I know how you feel...We lost our Mom July 20th 2005. :grouphug: Losing her was the worst thing ever in my life .I miss her so much.You will be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww I am so sorry for your loss and I am sorry for how you are feeling...it's totally normal to feel this way after losing someone special..but try to remember the good times, and that your dad will always be with you in spirit :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I feel the same way sometimes. My father died at the age of 52, 21 years ago. I was his sunshine, he was my buddy. I hope loving memories will fill your heart.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: tones of hugs are sent from me to you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I'm sorry that you are going through this


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Paula that you are having such a difficult day today. My Mom passed away 3 years ago this January of cancer and I didn't know how much she meant to me until she wasn't here anymore. I still have my rough days when I least expect it. I have this plaque which I read every now and then and I realize I will see her soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

<span style="color:#0000FF"><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><div align="center">The Broken Chain

We little knew that morning that God was going to call your name.
In life we loved you dearly, in death we do the same. It broke our 
hearts to lose you, you did not go alone; for part of us went with you,
the day God called you home. You left us peaceful memories, your love
is still our guide; and though we cannot see you, you are always at our
side. Our family chain is broken, and nothing seems the same;
but as God calls us one by one, the Chain will link again.</span></span>


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm sorry you are feeling so sad. Thinking of you and sending :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Consider yourself hugged :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Deuce sends plenty of wet kisses your way! The holidays are always a hard time for me since I lost my grandmother so I know how you are feeling. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Paula ~ You know how much we love you. I am so sorry for your heartache. 

My Daddy meant the world to me. I know how you feel. 

Holidays are so very difficult with loved ones passed. 

I'm sorry my dear friend. Big hugs to you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, I wish I could give you a real hug  :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Big hugs on the way to you! :grouphug: I hope tomorrow isn't so blue for you :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww so sorry that you are feeling sad. :grouphug: 

I dont remember losing my Dad, he died 21 years ago when I was only 2, but I sure know what it feels like to lose other family members, and its not nice, just do your best to try and remember the funny times you had, that what I do. It always makes me feel better. :grouphug: 

Hope you can feel happier tomorrow.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry Paula. Memories can be a double edged sword. At times they can bring you solace...other times they can just make the void in your life that much greater. It's a new day today, so praying that your memories today bring a joy to your heart and a smile to your lips. And for getting through yesterday...well you deserve some chocolate and a good movie...or maybe a steamy romance novel! LOL


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Paula, losing a parent... especially one that you are very close with is tough. I lost my mom in 2007 and I am tearing up just thinking about it as I read your post. My thoughts are with you... :grouphug: Debbie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Losing a family member at this time of year is so hard. Holidays are for family, and when a beloved member is gone, it is always so sad. I'm sorry you've been blue, Paula. Big, big hugs from Bonnie and me. Daddys are very special. Mine was, too.


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Paula - I'm sorry you are feeling so sad. I can sympathize as I lost my dad right before my 25th birthday near the holidays. He was my only parent (mom died when I was 7) and I felt so alone. That was more than 10 years ago. 

Just remember all the wonderful times you shared and know that he is with you in spirit. :grouphug:


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:grouphug: I am so sorry you are down. I can't imagine what you feel! I love my dad and have a great relationship and just cant imagine what you are going through. So, sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You guys are so special to me :smcry: I feel so LOVED :smcry: I am feeling better today, I want each of you that have lost a loved one to know that I give you a big hug to. I just love you guys.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Here's a bunch of hugs your way, Paula. I know exactly how you're feeling...I just lost my Dad this summer...Very hard thing to deal with :bysmilie: 
:grouphug: & lots of rayer: being sent your way!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry that you're feeling down. I lost my father almost 13 years ago...when my son was 2 1/2 weeks old. That was back in March of 1995. My father passed at a very young age (58), from a horrible disease. He was a brilliant man who lost his battle with a brain tumor. He is still with me, however, in my children's eyes. I see his features and expressions in their faces. I am thankful that he was alive to see two of my children.


----------

